

Cringely Predicts: Eric Schmidt may replace Steve Ballmer - rao
http://www.cringely.com/2012/01/prediction-7-a-new-microsoft-ceo/

======
darkandbrooding
Cringely's predictions are occasionally fun to read, but I regard him as a
fiction author whose genre is West Coast technology firms.

Eric Schmidt's executive experience includes Sun Microsystems, Novell, and
Google, and he spent time on Apple's board of directors. How could Microsoft
staff and stockholders NOT treat Eric-as-CEO as a middle finger to the last
decade's efforts? I imagine the stock price would be savaged by such a choice.

------
BadassFractal
Ballmer already stated he's not leaving until 2017. Unless some kind of
corporate catastrophe suddenly occurs, I have no reason not to believe him.

------
riffic
This would be the best thing Microsoft would never do. I'd sure like to see it
happen though.

------
panarky
IF Eric Schmidt will do no evil,

AND doing no evil would wreck Microsoft's business,

AND wrecking Microsoft's business would do evil to Microsoft shareholders,

THEN Eric Schmidt cannot be CEO of Microsoft.

------
dm_mongodb
obviously there will be a new ceo at some point. time passes.

it will not be schmidt.

